# Rally Attendees



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Trying to check whether or not our name is in the list of attendees for the Beverley Rally.
It says that there are 8 attendees but when you follow the link and then go to look at the list of attendees it only shows one BSB2000. I think this is the same for the other rallies too.
I did put our name down for the Beverley Rally on the old site but not sure if it is on the list now


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It is a problem which we've been struggling with for the past 24 hours, please bear with us, Dave is looking into it.

Ian


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Ok Ian,
didn't know whether or not i had to sign up again or whether my name was already on the list, didn't want to duplicate it.


----------

